# DoorDash driver complains about $8 tip and take food back!



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

off her meds? confused about the 'gig' she signed up for? Or just IQ challenged? so many choices.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> off her meds? confused about the 'gig' she signed up for? Or just IQ challenged? so many choices.


She did look a little kookoo en la cabeza


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

LOL, I saw this on my newsfeed earlier, I posted in one of the threads here. This girl is a whacko. I hope DD kicks her off the platform,


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

She said it was a ‘40 minute’ drive, but the customer said it was a 15-20 minute drive. She’s obviously not factoring in traffic conditions that probably slowed her travels, which that’s not the customers fault. I don’t know what they ordered, but $8 for a tip doesn’t sound unreasonable. (Which we also don’t know how much the fare was).

Either way, she’s in the wrong, and she’s not in a position to negotiate a tip with a customer at their front door and certainly not take the food back when they paid for the service.

Of course she’ll be deactivated, but then she’ll just sign up for another service, but she shouldn’t be allowed to.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> She said it was a '40 minute' drive, but the customer said it was a 15-20 minute drive. She's obviously not factoring in traffic conditions that probably slowed her travels, which that's not the customers fault. I don't know what they ordered, but $8 for a tip doesn't sound unreasonable. (Which we also don't know how much the fare was).


Exactly. She probably made $12 off that order BUT it's her own fault for accepting a delivery that far. DD shows the distance and a map. Also, look at the size of the order (two medium Styrofoam boxes). She's an idiot. I'd hate to see her reaction on a UE order lol.


----------



## raider877 (Oct 12, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> She did look a little kookoo en la cabeza


It might come as a surprise ... but a number of people who turn to this kind of work may have a problem holding a typical job.

May or may not include me?

&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

raider877 said:


> It might come as a surprise ... but a number of people who turn to this kind of work may have a problem holding a typical job.
> 
> May or may not include me?
> 
> &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


Not true, she just went on reddit saw all those unicorns post$, signed up for DD, and thought she was set for life. Oh well, she's dumb.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!


Who knew food delivery in nice suburban Long Island could be so rough @islanddriver! :roflmao: She seems so nice, why do they say people on Long Island are aggressive?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

A perfect example of when a ignorant Karen starts doing deliveries, she thinks she’s entitled.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> A perfect example of when a ignorant Karen starts doing deliveries, she thinks she's entitled.


This "Karen" video popped up after watching the OP's video!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I was embarrased just watching it.


----------



## muzikguy (Oct 30, 2019)

I guarantee she either gets deactivated or quits within a couple days. Smh...


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow, I'm actually at a loss for words.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Wow, I'm actually at a loss for words.


This is where I say, That's a first!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

[HEADING=2]Watch Furious DoorDasher Take Customer's Food Back Over $8 Tip​[/HEADING]
NewsBy TooFab Staff| 1/4/2021 10:07 AM PT
​
"I think you need to adjust your tip."

A DoorDash driver dashed from a customer's door - with his food - because he only gave her an $8 tip.

The bizarre interaction was captured on a Ring doorbell cam in New York back in August, but was only posted on YouTube on Tuesday.

It shows the indignant driver confronting a Long Island customer over his apparent stinginess after she drove his order 40 minutes from Commack to Smithtown; the customer meanwhile is utterly confused as to why she's complaining about not being tipped enough for taking 40 minutes to make a journey that should have taken a quarter of that time.

When the furious driver buzzes his doorbell, he instructs her to just leave the food there - but she insists on delivering him a piece of her mind, too.

"I need to speak to you, I don't think you realize where they're coming from, so I need to speak to you," she snorts.

"I don't think you realize the distance that it's coming from because then you would never actually have given what you gave... so I think you can come and see me face to face."






"'Cause I drove 40 minutes, I drove 40 minutes," she continues, "and I got it to you early, so I don't think you realize where you got it from."

Still confounded, the customer isn't quite sure what she's getting at, so she presses on.

"Do you realize how far it is? Do you realize you ordered from Commack and you're in Smithtown?"

Incidentally, Google Maps says you get from Commack to Smithtown in 12 minutes via the NY-25 - and the customer points this out to her.

"That's a 15, 20 minute drive" he tells her.

"It's not! you need to try to drive it, I just drove it, it's 40 minutes," she insists. "It's 12-and-a-half miles."

Humoring her, the customer then asks why she accepted the job, if she thought the distance was too far.

"They don't let us know how far. So I think you need to adjust your tip. To make it right."

(DoorDash, as it happens, does inform drivers how far a delivery is before they accept.)

Humoring her further, the customer asks her how much the tip was - and she replies" You gave an $8 tip."

"What the hell are you looking for?!" he laughs. "I gave an $8 tip!"

"Okay, I'm gonna bring the food back," she threatens.

"Is she ****ing kidding?" a friend of the customer's can be heard asking.

No, it turns out, she's not. She bends to pick up the order before she disappears down the driveway.

A spokesperson for DoorDash said the company was not aware of the incident.

While the non-delivery seems to have occurred over the summer, it may be only surfacing now in the wake of the recent CVS manager Vs DoorDash driver incident, in which the latter confronted the former at work over claiming not to have received food, when in fact she did.

https://toofab.com/2021/01/04/doordash-driver-furious-over-8-tip-takes-customers-food-back/


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

It may be time for you to consider another side hustle.
How is it the customers fault that you picked up that pick up?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It would be interesting to see if this driver still has a job.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

OK, I did some research on this video. The 'Ring video' that shows the driver is dated back from August 8 of 2020, and this is just now surfacing five months later? I find that kind of bizarre. So if DoorDash did deactivate her, [which I'm assuming they did], I'm curious to why is this video trending now?

Also, OP, same thread started in UE forum, (which I gather this thread is related to 'Deliver')

https://uberpeople.net/threads/doordash-driver-complains-about-8-tip-and-take-food-back.424953/
**********************************
Duplicate post of what I said about the situation in thread linked above:



Mota-Driven said:


> She said it was a '40 minute' drive, but the customer said it was a 15-20 minute drive. She's obviously not factoring in traffic conditions that probably slowed her travels, which that's not the customers fault. I don't know what they ordered, but $8 for a tip doesn't sound unreasonable. (Which we also don't know how much the fare was).
> 
> Either way, she's in the wrong, and she's not in a position to negotiate a tip with a customer at their front door and certainly not take the food back when they paid for the service.
> 
> Of course she'll be deactivated, but then she'll just sign up for another service, but she shouldn't be allowed to.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> The 'Ring video' that shows the driver is dated back from August 8 of 2020, and this is just now surfacing five months later? I find that kind of bizarre.


"While the non-delivery seems to have occurred over the summer, it may be only surfacing now in the wake of the recent CVS manager Vs DoorDash driver incident, in which the latter confronted the former at work over claiming not to have received food, when in fact she did."

At least that's what the person who wrote the article thinks.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

She's probably flipping burgers at Wendy's since August last year.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a different opinion on this situation than probably most others. The driver should have never accepted the order in the first place but the bigger issue is the pay structure and the cat and mouse games you have to play to avoid getting screwed. Drivers should not be offered orders that equal less then minimum wage in the first play.

This sounds like an order that may have taken 30 minutes to deliver out of area, and 30 minutes to return back. Add in a 10 minute wait at the restaurant and you are looking at 1 hour, 10 min. total. $3 base pay, plus $8 tip equals $11 minus gas for over 1 hour worth of work. Pay structure should be based on time and mileage. Dispatching $3 orders hoping drivers are stupid enough to accept them is no way to run a business which is why you will continue to see these kind of videos.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

She expects more than 8$ due to the house/neighborhood. If it was a apt, she will not complain. 8$ tip on a 12 mile trip is not bad.
You get a low rated pax in your vehicle , mind automatically looks for faults 🤫
You deliver in a upscale neighborhood expectations rise.
She must be used to 20 dollar tips.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I have a different opinion on this situation than probably most others. The driver should have never accepted the order in the first place but the bigger issue is the pay structure and the cat and mouse games you have to play to avoid getting screwed. Drivers should not be offered orders that equal less then minimum wage in the first play.
> 
> This sounds like an order that may have taken 30 minutes to deliver out of area, and 30 minutes to return back. Add in a 10 minute wait at the restaurant and you are looking at 1 hour, 10 min. total. $3 base pay, plus $8 tip equals $11 minus gas for over 1 hour worth of work. Pay structure should be based on time and mileage. Dispatching $3 orders hoping drivers are stupid enough to accept them is no way to run a business which is why you will continue to see these kind of videos.


A company makes an offer.

Your choice to accept, reject, time out or unassign. Offer tendered and you make a snap decision.

Big picture is the decision to utilize the apps in a profitable manner, an unprofitable manner or to delete the apps from your phone.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This sounds like an order that may have taken 30 minutes to deliver out of area, and 30 minutes to return back.


Never take an order if you have deadhead for 30 minutes.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

There have been a few bad delivereis that took longer than I liked.. or I just misread the delivery. Oh well. Sucks to be me. Unless its super serious bad (like 10 miles for $3) I'll pay my stupid tax and make the delivery. 

I rarely do Uber/Lyft anymore. Uber does not support drivers and my car is to nice to have rando's in it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> A company makes an offer.
> 
> Your choice to accept, reject, time out or unassign. Offer tendered and you make a snap decision.
> 
> Big picture is the decision to utilize the apps in a profitable manner, an unprofitable manner or to delete the apps from your phone.


You can spin the logic any way you choose but when you use common sense logic these kinds of videos will become less and less common. This particular situation was not really that bad but in general you get what you pay for. When you offer a delivery platform where a customer can order a 30 minute+ takeout order with no tip and your only recourse is to offer your driver $3 pay and hope he or she is foolish enough to accept you get what you deserve.

The smart thing to do would be to not accept the order or delete the app, but I would rather keep seeing these videos of shameful drivers embarrassing themselves and embarrassing the company so they can be exposed for the scum that they are. If they don't like it how about they delete us instead.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!


$8.00 is a RESPECTABLE TIP !

BAN THIS DRIVER !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> $8.00 is a RESPECTABLE TIP !
> 
> BAN THIS DRIVER !


In my territory it's a very good tip!

What she did was wrong. She shouldn't have been mad at the customer, she should have been mad with herself. You just can't go around harassing the paying customer, no company is going to put up with that regardless of your "employment" status.

Suck it up, move on and don't let it happen again.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I have a different opinion on this situation than probably most others. The driver should have never accepted the order in the first place but the bigger issue is the pay structure and the cat and mouse games you have to play to avoid getting screwed. Drivers should not be offered orders that equal less then minimum wage in the first play.
> 
> This sounds like an order that may have taken 30 minutes to deliver out of area, and 30 minutes to return back. Add in a 10 minute wait at the restaurant and you are looking at 1 hour, 10 min. total. $3 base pay, plus $8 tip equals $11 minus gas for over 1 hour worth of work. Pay structure should be based on time and mileage. Dispatching $3 orders hoping drivers are stupid enough to accept them is no way to run a business which is why you will continue to see these kind of videos.


DD pays for extra miles, and adding up something like 0.5$ Per each circle of declines, someone eventually gonna take it.


----------

